# If you sell cum dividend do you still receive the dividend?



## Pallen (17 August 2009)

Sorry if this is a noob question.

Just not sure if you have to wait to ex divi.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## drsmith (17 August 2009)

Pallen said:


> Just not sure if you have to wait to ex divi.



You do.


----------



## Awesomandy (17 August 2009)

In a very general sense, the dividend you will receive is based on the quantity held at the end of the day before ex-date.


----------



## nunthewiser (17 August 2009)

Awesomandy said:


> In a very general sense, the dividend you will receive is based on the quantity held at the end of the day before ex-date.





wrong

you must be holding the stock ON ex div date . on that date EX divvy date you may sell then and recieve the divvy


----------



## pj2105 (17 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> wrong
> 
> you must be holding the stock ON ex div date . on that date EX divvy date you may sell then and recieve the divvy




Thanks for this.
Is there are way of finding out what the 'ex dividen date' is?

I use Etrade is there a place on that or other sites that show the date?

thanks in advance.


----------



## YELNATS (17 August 2009)

Awesomandy said:


> In a very general sense, the dividend you will receive is based on the quantity held at the end of the day before ex-date.






nunthewiser said:


> wrong
> 
> you must be holding the stock ON ex div date . on that date EX divvy date you may sell then and recieve the divvy




Andy is correct. If you bought any shares on the ex-dividend date they would not attract the dividend.


----------



## nunthewiser (17 August 2009)

YELNATS said:


> nunthewiser said:
> 
> 
> > wrong
> ...





yeah sorry if any confusion as my post states MUST be holding on ex divvy date not meaning buying , one must buy BEFORE ex divvy date to get divvy 

confusion in the words


----------



## awg (17 August 2009)

pj2105 said:


> Thanks for this.
> Is there are way of finding out what the 'ex dividen date' is?
> 
> I use Etrade is there a place on that or other sites that show the date?
> ...




ASX website shows ex-div date for each stock


----------

